# 197? firekat or kingkat.



## John c (Jul 16, 2010)

I just aquired A murray chopper from the 70's. It's purple with flames and a banana seat to match, It's got long chrome forks, the back tire is a slick! When I first saw the bike I would have sworn it was a reproduction because it looks like it was bought yesterday. There is not a scratch on it nor is there any signs of the slightest bit of rust!
I'm sure the bike has value but I just don't know exactly what that value might be especially in this amazing condition.
Can anybody tell me what these bikes are worth?
Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like a Murray Firecat. They built them from about 1976-1979. Can you get pics and a serial number please? Is there a white sticker on the frame anywhere still? If so, that will give you the month and the year it was built.


----------



## ski (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## ericbaker (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet! heres a cat that I had not too long ago, wish I knew a little more about it


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool bike!


----------



## thompy_2000 (Oct 23, 2010)

*These bikes in mint or restored condition are bring good money. I've herd of 2 selling, both King Kats. One went for $800 and the brought $900*


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes, but King Kats are much harder to find. I have a stash of very rare Western Auto catalogs from the 70s-until 2001 (their demise). In 1978 I believe They added the Ram Rod II to the line up and I think it was ony in production for a year. Its the rarest of the rare.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh, and the Wildcat nameplate was Muscle Bike, then transformed into a Chopper this was believed to be the end. Nope! I found a BMX version from the late 80s or early 90s and so far, only one, mine, as been seen.


----------

